# Bolens mower starts, then dies



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Fouled/clogged fuel filter and/or line I would guess.
Check air filter as well.

DM


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

I cleaned the foam air filter, as it was covered with sludge in the openings. I did find out that you're actually supposed to have a little (clean) oil in these to help catch the dirt, so I'll be putting a little 30 weight back in.

This is a push mower; if there's a fuel filter, I don't know where it is. Neither the Bolens nor the B&S manuals that came with the mower mention it.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

A little Gumout sprayed into the carb did the trick.


----------

